# Where did you get 'em?



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm wondering where you guys and gals got your hedgehog?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

After doing a lot of research on hedgies in general, I started researching breeders in my area. I contacted the one who looked the best to me and, several months later, was able to bring my little Hufflepuff home.


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Most of the breeders I can find here are about two to three hours away, but I would rather do that than get a pet store hedgehog. I have been to a few pet stores around here, and I was highly disappointed in the living conditions and ages of the hedgehogs.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my hedgie from a breeder, and I am very happy with him, and her (the breeder's) post-sale support.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky if you have a breeder only 2 - 3 hours away. I've had people drive through 2 or 3 states to pickup a hedgie. My breeder is almost a 5 hour drive (one way). And I'm planning to drive 12 hours in the Spring to pick up another one.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

I drive 12 hours (one way) to get my hedgehogs ,,,,but i have hedgehog realy healty with all they need , and they have their IHA regsitrer number


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome! I don't feel so bad now!  I feel lucky!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine was a 6 hour drive from home, one way. I was thinking about getting a pet store hedgie, because there are no breeders that are less than 4 hours away from where I live. The problem was I was going to be leaving for a week to visit family, and I didn't want to get a hedgie before I left because it would be way too unsettling for the poor guy to be bumped around and possibly have someone else watching him in the first few weeks--and the pet store only had one, so I was concerned that if I waited someone else would buy him while I was gone. So I got to doing some research about the area I was going to be in, hoping that there might be a breeder along the way somewhere, and it turned out that there was actually a breeder 5 minutes away from where my aunt lives. I talked to the breeder and told her I was interested and I picked my little guy up the day I was driving home, that way we could get home and he could get in his cage and be settled in right away without any hassle or delays. But yeah, my hedgie had a 6 hour ride to get home. 
I can't imagine a 12 hour drive with a hedgie! I just did an 11 hour one from here to Stratford Canada a couple of months ago. I'd be so worried about the little guy. I hope they slept most of the way and didn't really notice!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

I have owned three hedgehogs.
My first is Numo he was from a breeder in my city 'Heavenly Hedgehogs' Connie breeds healthy, well socialized babies and even thought shes at the other end of the city I am grateful I didnt drive hours like some of you guys haha.
My second was Razzle [RIP] He was the most social hedgie ever. He never quilled up. Not even when I first got him. He was like a hamster. I COULDNT get him to roll into a ball. HE was like a zombie. He was from petland. Im guessing he was inbred. He also had a tumor and needed to be put down. I miss him..
Jumbi was from connie but she had given him to another lady who sold him to me. That hog is crazy :lol:


----------



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

Where in Texas are you? We are in Austin and found a great small exotic pet breeder in San Antonio. I did a lot of research before we brought our Sweet Pea home. If you want to e-mail me we can discuss some differnt options.

[email protected]


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I've driven pretty far, like most members of the board, to pick up some of my hedgies (the most was 12 hours), I've also had hedgehogs shipped to me, and I have two boys that found me.


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

I got Pinny from a local pet store that is a small locally owned store that works with a breeder in Tacoma.


----------

